# Question(s) re: prefilling butt joints



## adettman (10 mo ago)

Hi, folks.. new to the site. Thanks for your time!

Just a little bit of reading here seems to indicate that some folks prefill butt joints and others don't. For those that do prefill, does prefilling imply filling butt joints but then letting them dry, sanding them, and then applying tape/mud? Or do folks "prefill" and then immediately tape over top? That sounds like normal mudding and taping to me..

Also, do folks that prefill like cutting a v-groove? I've just learned about v-grooving and prefilling and seem like it would be a good approach for someone who hasn't hung or mudded a lotta drywall.

Curious to hear your insights, folks. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

adettman said:


> Hi, folks.. new to the site. Thanks for your time!
> 
> Just a little bit of reading here seems to indicate that some folks prefill butt joints and others don't. For those that do prefill, does prefilling imply filling butt joints but then letting them dry, sanding them, and then applying tape/mud? Or do folks "prefill" and then immediately tape over top? That sounds like normal mudding and taping to me..
> 
> ...


If the paper is a little roughed up i v groove it, i prefill anything 1/8 or more more likely with fast set, is it completely dry sometimes, given i do use buttboards, price of job is factored into process.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

unless they left you big gaps we just tape them.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

picks drywall said:


> unless they left you big gaps we just tape them.
> [/QU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

on entire rooms i use mud and tape. for repairs i use fast set on everything. no "floating but joints" or "butboards" around here. at least i never seen anyone doing it. been at it since 87.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Pre-fill at same time as taping...and always V the butts if the paper looks loose and lifted.


----------



## sommerfeldcathy (5 mo ago)

adettman said:


> Hi, folks.. new to the site. Thanks for your time!
> 
> Just a little bit of reading here seems to indicate that some folks prefill butt joints and others don't. For those that do prefill, does prefilling imply filling butt joints but then letting them dry, sanding them, and then applying tape/mud? Or do folks "prefill" and then immediately tape over top? That sounds like normal mudding and taping to me..
> 
> ...


U fill w quic set or confil not mud then tape once dry enough usually around 30 minute set. If u don't v out the butt then it could lift the factory paper edge


----------

